
NASA's Software Catalog - artsandsci
https://software.nasa.gov/
======
paxcoder
Obligatory: NOSA is not a free software license.

Details at [https://www.gnu.org/licenses/license-
list.html#NASA](https://www.gnu.org/licenses/license-list.html#NASA)

------
valgor
The site is not loading for me, but last time I looked, their github was
better: [https://github.com/nasa](https://github.com/nasa)

Edit: Now that I typed this, the site is loading and it looks like they have
added more stuff! Regardless, github link is helpful if you are interested.

------
PerryCox
Site was having trouble loading for me so I found an archive of it:
[http://archive.is/mvLFT](http://archive.is/mvLFT)

